# 10 Reasons to Get a Garbage Disposal



## rayneplumbing (Jul 19, 2016)

About 20 percent of our waste comes from food scraps, and many people have a problem with the odor their trash can full of food emits. A garbage disposal can solve both of these problems, as well as provide you with many other benefits. If you are considering installing a garbage disposal in your home, here are 10 reasons you should.
Environmental Benefits

1. Effective food waste disposal:
Food that is disposed of using a garbage disposal is grinded up into tiny pieces. The waste from a garbage disposal can be turned into renewable energy and fertilizer.2. Less food waste:
Putting more food scraps down your garbage disposal means less waste ends up in landfills, which cause pollution.3. Recycling:
70 percent of the waste you put in your garbage disposal is water. The waste moves through the disposal to the sewer system and is then treated at the water plant.
Convenience and Cost Effectiveness

4. Easy clean up:
Cleaning up the dishes after a meal is much faster with a garbage disposal. You don’t have to scrape all of your food scraps into the garbage. Simply leave your food scraps in the sink and flip the switch when you are ready.5. Empty the trash less:
Our kitchen trashcans are mostly filled with food scraps. If you are putting less food in your garbage can, you won’t have to empty it as frequently.6. Cheap to use:
Operating a garbage disposal does not require much water. On average a garbage disposal only costs about 50 cents to run each year.
7. Quiet options:
A lot of garbage disposals come with quiet grinding options, so even when you are using it, you won’t be bothered by the noise it emits.

8. No more picking food out of the sink:
When you are doing the dishes some food scraps inevitably end up in the sink. If you don’t have a garbage disposal, you have to hand pick out all the food scraps that can’t go down the drain, which is gross. With a garbage disposal, you don’t have to touch the food scraps at all.

Plumbing Benefits

9. No more clogged sink drains:
Occasionally, food scraps will make their way down your drain. This causes the drain to become clogged. If a sink drain is clogged, a plumber has to resolve the issue, which costs money.
10. Easy to unclog and maintain:San Jose Garbage Disposal Services
If your garbage disposal becomes clogged, running water and then turning the unit on will usually unclog it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

1st..post a proper intro in the intro thread..2nd garbage disposals are useless..Ive taken more out than ive installed...they smell like rotting $hit from all the stuff that sticks in them, noisy, pita if your washing stuff in the sink, most people dont know how to use them and clog them solid.....


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Who are you


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

This should be in residential plumbing.


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Guess he's looking for some free advertising. Not real good marketing imo. 
http://m.rayneplumbing.com/?url=htt...to-get-a-garbage-disposal/&utm_referrer=#2836


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bdaltonph said:


> Guess he's looking for some free advertising. Not real good marketing imo.
> http://m.rayneplumbing.com/?url=http%3A%2F%dickhead plumbing%2F2015%2F02%2F10-reasons-to-get-a-garbage-disposal%2F&utm_referrer=#2836


lets see if changing the name in his link messes with him...lol


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I cant take credit for this trick..someone here says it messes up their google standing...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So wait, if my disposal is jammed and not draining or spinning, I just need add more water and turn it on again?....

I tried that, the sink has been over flowing for 25 minutes and there is a electrical burning smell... Is all that normal.


----------



## Andreas Paul (Aug 30, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I cant take credit for this trick..someone here says it messes up their google standing...


Agree with you


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Andreas Paul said:


> Agree with you


dont agree with me, before you post a proper intro...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh Geez, you have to be kidding.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

What about a compost pile?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Personally I think it takes longer to shove all that crap down the disposer and get it gone than just taking your hand and sponge and scoop and dump into the garbage pail...


----------



## Tony b (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd personally never own a garbage disposal. I try to talk my customers out of them whenever possible. About the worst thing you can do to a plumbing system besides drain cleaners


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tony b said:


> I'd personally never own a garbage disposal. I try to talk my customers out of them whenever possible. About the worst thing you can do to a plumbing system besides drain cleaners


99.9% of people in my area have a garbage disposal, they'd look at you like you were crazy if you tried to talk them out of it.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Raleigh, NC banned disposals in 2008. And reversed the ban about a month later.

http://contractormag.com/law/raleigh_reverses_disposal


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Sheesh! I love my garbage disposal and use it often. I have NEVER clogged the drain line. When we get call for backed up k.s. drains, it's usually because the h.o. has a 1/3 h.p., good for nothing disposal. If customers would run hot water after using to flush food waste into the main, that would eliminate a lot of the problems. 

Customers can be hard-headed, so disposals are quite lucrative. :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

On a side note, we should do the O.P. a favor and let him know his internet marketing group is not doing him any favors.  If we don't tell him, who will?


----------



## Tony b (Aug 31, 2016)

Having a disposal is an open invitation for roaches and rats. All sewers have both. When you grind up food in a disposal your leaving a film inside the pipe. I'd rather my neighbor feed them then me. 
All things mechanical will break. Good for the plumber bad for the owner.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Phat Cat said:


> Sheesh! I love my garbage disposal and use it often. I have NEVER clogged the drain line. When we get call for backed up k.s. drains, it's usually because the h.o. has a 1/3 h.p., good for nothing disposal. If customers would run hot water after using to flush food waste into the main, that would eliminate a lot of the problems.
> 
> Customers can be hard-headed, so disposals are quite lucrative. :laughing:


Volume is a bigger key than temp.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tony b said:


> I'd personally never own a garbage disposal. I try to talk my customers out of them whenever possible. About the worst thing you can do to a plumbing system besides drain cleaners


Definitely not a plumber here.


Sipp said:


> Raleigh, NC banned disposals in 2008. And reversed the ban about a month later.
> 
> http://contractormag.com/law/raleigh_reverses_disposal



Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

We sold a crapload of ISE 333SS/ 77's back in the 70's, when they were real...


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd rather take the trash out more then have to snake my drain at home any day.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of disposals... our supply house has just started selling Moen disposals. 3 or 4 year warranty, basket is the same as insinkorator and cost less. Anyone install them yet? Are they any good? I'd put one in my sink to try them out, but my line is undersized for the distance and is loaded with bellies.... Both drainage and potable are jacked up in my house.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Best disposal i've ever installed was the Evolution series made by insinkorator. The 1 hp models can grind up 2x4's


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Problem is the cost. People sometimes freak at the price of $300 for a badger 5 with whatever tubular including needed to make it right.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I thought smashing food through the basket strainer WAS a garbage disposal. As long as you move your fingers in a circular motion, right?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Problem is the cost. People sometimes freak at the price of $300 for a badger 5 with whatever tubular including needed to make it right.














That's it? Just $300? Why so low?.......:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

About the going rate around here unless it's one of the big expensive guys.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

This isn't the place to share blogs/Article ...bad marketing tactics.


----------

